# عريس بيستخف دمه



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*كان ياما كان 

وفي سالف العصر والاوان 

حيث الصرقعه والجنان 
وقمة الهبلان 

في صباحية العرس قام العريس قبل العروسه ودخل إلى المطبخ 

وحضر ما لذ وطاب من الطعام 

مستخدما أفخر الأواني وأغلاها ثم ذهب وصحى زوجته 

ولم يسمح لها بمغادرة السرير لتذهب إلى المطبخ وتتناول الفطور 

بل أحضر لها الفطور إلى السرير وبعد أن تناولت الفطور 

لم يسمح لها بمغادرة السرير لتذهب إلى الحمام لتغسل يديها 

بل أحضر لها الماء والصابون إلى السرير 

ثم قال لها ما رأيك حبيبتي أن نشرب فنجان قهوة في غرفة الجلوس 

فوافقت وبالطبع لم يسمح لها بأن تحضر القهوة 

بل حضرها بنفسه ثم جلس يغازلها 

فقال لها : ما رأيك حبيبتي هل أعجبك هذا البرنامج فأجابت ؟ 

فقالت : طبعا هذه هي الحياة الزوجية ولا بلاش 

فقال لها : حسنا بما انها اعجبتك فعليك كل يوم ان تطبقي كل ما رايته 

وصباحية مباركة يا عروووسه 
















​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

ههههههههههههه حلوة بجد يت كريزي


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كتر خيره اول يوم بيوريها هاتعمل ايه بطريقة عملية...لالاقدوة حسنه بجد
ميررررررررررسى مووووت يا كريزى​


----------



## acc_loues (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جامدة جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*



الملك العقرب قال:


> ههههههههههههه حلوة بجد يت كريزي



ميرسي ياملك بجد انت ذوق اوى ويارب تكون عجبتك


----------



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كتر خيره اول يوم بيوريها هاتعمل ايه بطريقة عملية...لالاقدوة حسنه بجد
> ميررررررررررسى مووووت يا كريزى​



ميرسي ياجينا لمرورك ومشاركتك العسل دى بجد انتى اللى عسووووووووولة


----------



## meri (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

ههههههههههه
حلوووووووووووووة
شكررررررررررررررااااااااااااااا
يا عسل


----------



## kamer14 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

ههههههههههههههههه تحفه بجد


----------



## nana25 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

المفروض كانت قالتله على الاقل يكمل شهر العسل بنفس الطريقة علشان بعد كده هتبقى هى اللى هتعمل كده باقى العمر​


----------



## kajo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


انا بضحك بقالى نص ساعه

و لسه بضحك لحد دلوقتى مش عاف ارد على الموضوع من الضحك

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*



meri قال:


> ههههههههههه
> حلوووووووووووووة
> شكررررررررررررررااااااااااااااا
> يا عسل



ميرسي ياميري بجد انتى اللى عسل


----------



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*



acc_loues قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامدة جداااااااااااااااااا



ميرسي يالويس ياجامد انت لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*



kamer14 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه تحفه بجد



ميرسي ياقمر ياعسل انتى اللى قمر بجد


----------



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*



nana25 قال:


> المفروض كانت قالتله على الاقل يكمل شهر العسل بنفس الطريقة علشان بعد كده هتبقى هى اللى هتعمل كده باقى العمر​



ههههههه مش بقولك انه بيستخف دمه
وميرسي يانانا ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك اخدنا بركة


----------



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*



kajo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> انا بضحك بقالى نص ساعه
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
مش مهم ترد
المهم تبطل ضحك وشك فلق وده مش صح علشانك
اكتم خالص
ههههههههههههههههههه
ولا يهمك اضحك براحتك حد واخد منها حاجة؟
وميرسي ياكاجو باشا لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## kajo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

ماشى ياعم


----------



## naderr (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

هى  دى  المرجلههاهاهاهاهااهاهااهاهاه


----------



## BITAR (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

*عفارم *
*عليه*
* عمل لها بيان على المعلم *
*نفذى بقى يا هانم*
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا كريزى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

العفش يا بيتر اى خدعة 
ههههههههههههههههههه
يلا اعملها بقي فى مراتك


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

*مقدرش يا كريزى*
* احنا بنفذ المثل *
*الى بيقول*
* القفه الى ليها ودنين*
* يشيلوها اتنين*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## muheb (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

ههههههههههه عريس يعرف كيف يعام زوجته  سياسي مضبوط 
عاشت ايدكي يا كريزي


----------



## gigi angel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## merola (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

هههههههههههههههههههه
اية العريس الذكى اوى دااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فتحى عادل (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


مرسيه اوى


----------



## crazy_girl (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*



muheb قال:


> ههههههههههه عريس يعرف كيف يعام زوجته  سياسي مضبوط
> عاشت ايدكي يا كريزي



اى خدعة يامهيب دانت تؤمر:smil12:


----------



## crazy_girl (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*



germen قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى



ميرسي ياجيرمين انت احلى :smil12:


----------



## crazy_girl (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*



فتحى عادل قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> مرسيه اوى



العفو يافتحى ويارب تكون عجبتك بجد:new4:


----------



## crazy_girl (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*



merola قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> اية العريس الذكى اوى دااااااااااااااااااااا



اوى اوى ناصح يابت طالع لباباه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك:08:


----------



## mounir nabil (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

I new mmber momkn any one tell me what i can do in this siet
crazy girl
salam wy na3ma:a82:


----------



## mounir nabil (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

الموضوع عريس  زكى حد يفهمنى الدنيا فيها ايه يا crazy girl


----------



## crazy_girl (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

ههههههههههههههههه
انا مش فاهمة هو اللى انت مش فاهمه
وميرسي ياباشا لمرورك ومشاركتك  منور


----------



## gigi angel (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

بس بجد عريس جدع اوىىىىىىىى 
وزكى بنسبة100/100:11:


----------



## crazy_girl (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

ميرسي ياجيرمين ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## abn yso3 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

*بجد عريس زكى علشان مش تبقى تقول اشمعنى
الرب يباركك على الموضوع​*


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

ميرسي ياابن يسوع لمرورك ومشاركتك بجد انت اللى ذكى
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mk1611 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

*بجد عملها مرة وهى هاتعملها طول العمر *


----------



## mk1611 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

ههههههههههههههه
هما كدة ولاد ادم ظالمين بنات حواء دايما:smil13::smil13::smil13:


----------



## milinia (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

بجد جميله جدا جدا ... شكرا لك


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

شكرا ياميلينيا لمرورك ومشاركتك ويارب تكون عجبتك بجد


----------



## gigi angel (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

بنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## gigi angel (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى 

ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## crazy_girl (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

ميرسي ياجيرمين لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

هههههههههههههههه
حلوة


----------



## crazy_girl (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عريس بيستخف دمه*

ميرسي يامرمر لمرورك ومشاركتك السكر دى


----------

